
Effing the Ineffable - robg
http://www.bigquestionsonline.com/columns/roger-scruton/effing-the-ineffable
======
Alex3917
"There is nothing wrong with referring at this point to the ineffable. The
mistake is to describe it."

I don't see why it's a mistake to try to describe the ineffable, nor do I see
any reason why describing something makes it no longer ineffable.

I hear people saying the latter a lot, but I've never heard any justification
for it.

